# Iphone 4 use as phone



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

I purchased a Iphone 4 to use as a Ipod , i want to use it as a phone now, i believe the phone is unlocked
I took it to my carrier Mobilicity but he could not get it to work, i know the Iphone 4 works with their network, I bought the phone used , could it be locked another way, Icloud ?

Thank you

dan


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

If the phone was iCloud locked, you would know. You would never be able to get to any of the apps on the phone. How did you purchase this iPhone?

If you purchased it used or was given to you by someone used, it's possible the phone is blacklisted and can't be used on the network anymore. A phone usually will get blacklisted for reasons like it was reported stolen or the previous owner of the phone didn't pay their bill.

One thing you can do to see what carrier the phone lasted used or what it is locked to:
1. Go to the* Settings* app
2. Select *General*
3. Select *About*
4. Look for *Carrier* and whatever it says next to that is the last carrier it was used with or is locked to.

To see if the phone is blacklisted, you can use a service like Swappa. You have to enter the ESN of your phone into the website:
1. Go to the* Settings* app
2. Select *General*
3. Select *About*
4. Look for *MEID* and enter that into the website

Here are the results of my phone. If you look on the left side in the *Results* table where it says *Blacklisted*, you will see next to it for my phone it says *this device does not appear to be globally blacklisted. *On the right side, you'll notice it will show you the carrier. Mine is Sprint and it shows Sprint as my carrier. Do note that these services aren't always 100% correct, but they should give you a good idea.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Thank you for responding Ret
Under carrier it states " not available " 
Swappa results, ESN no results, " black list not indicated, this devise does not seem to be black listed "


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

In Swappa, what carriers did it show on the right hand side? Can you share that link here?


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

https://swappa.com/esn/results


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

dano_61 said:


> https://swappa.com/esn/results


Link did not work, it only states no device matches found


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

You can't use the link directly. You actually have to use the *Share these results *button. What's the ESN?


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

The first IMEI code i used on Swappa was from the box , then i tried the code from the actual phone, here are the findings


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

There's 2 IMEIs? There should only be 1. The one on the box and the one on the phone should be the same. If they're different, that might not be the original box.

In regards to the screenshot, the IMEI is 013128006609444. If you look on the right side, it shows the device is AT&T.

I checked AT&Ts website and the phone will work on AT&Ts network. 
I checked T-Mobile and the phone won't work. 
I checked Sprint (had to contact them directly) and the phone won't work. 
I checked Verzion and the phone won't work.

What makes you think the phone is factory unlocked? Most phones aren't factory locked. Whomever you bought it from could of thought it was factory unlocked or lied.

I checked specifically in regards to Mobilicity and found this. I didn't find any ESN check like other big carriers have. Based on the article, I would doubt the old phone would be able to work on their network. The fact that Mobilicity said it won't work, means it won't work.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

I am in Canada none of those providers are offered here, Mobicity said it WOULD work on their network


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

The box is not for this phone i figured out


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

dano_61 said:


> I am in Canada none of those providers are offered here, Mobicity said it WOULD work on their network


I'm confused. In the first message, you said


> I took it to my carrier Mobilicity but he could not get it to work


What's the actual issue with the phone? Can you be specific?


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Yes the store associate could not figure out why I was not getting service, the actual use is to use the 4S as a phone, I am using the Iphone for everything else but as a phone, i have to carry too phones, I use a Samsung as my actual phone but it sucks at everything else


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

When I put the Mobilicity SIM card in my Iphone its says "no service "


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the information. I understand now. Sorry about that. From an Apple article, here are some things to try (if you haven't already):

*Make sure cellular data is on*
1. Go to the *Settings* app on your phone
2. Choose *Cellular*
3. Make sure *Cellular data* is on (should be green)

*Restart iPhone*
1. Turn it off then back on

*Update Carrier Settings*
1. Go to the *Settings *app
2. Go to *General*
3. Go to *About*
If there's an update, it should show here. Unfortunately, I don't see Mobilicity listed as a supported carrier for this feature. Because they aren't, this article describes what needs to be done. You will need help from Mobilicity to do this. Do you know if they tried this?

*Update your phone to latest iOS*
1. Go to the *Settings* app
2. Select *General*
3. Select *Software Update*
It should be iOS 7.1.2. If it's not and you can't update, let me know what version it is.

*Take out sim card*
1. I'm assuming you have or Mobilicity has taken out the sim card and put it back in several times?

*Reset Network Settings*
1. Got to *Settings*
2. Select *General*
3. Select *Reset*
4. Choose *Reset Network Settings*
Note that this will also reset Wi-Fi networks and passwords, cellular settings, and VPN and APN settings that you've used before.

*Reset phone to factory defaults*
Note that this will erase everything on the phone. So you will need to make a backup of the phone if you want to keep anything that is on the phone. Alternatively, instead of choosing *Erase All Content and Settings*, you could choose *Erase All Settings*. I've never used the latter. I personally would choose *Erase All Content and Settings* and ensure you have backed up what you need.

*Something else not listed in the article to try*
I'm assuming your Samsung phone is also through Mobilcity? If so, try putting the sim card for it into your iPhone.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Ok, 

Most of the stuff you listed I already tried, the SIM works in my Samsung, i updated the to latest version , my phone is recognizing that there is a SIM in the phone,
The SIM fits differently in the two phones, i have to take out the actual SIM to make it smaller so it fits in the Iphone, could i be doing something wrong putting it in the Iphone SIM holder ? 
How do i reset phone to factory default


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

> The SIM fits differently in the two phones, i have to take out the actual SIM to make it smaller so it fits in the Iphone


What do you mean by this? Are the sims different sizes? If they are, don't try putting the sim from your Samsung into the iPhone. What Samsung phone do you have?



> could i be doing something wrong putting it in the Iphone SIM holder ?


You could be, but it's not likely. The person at Mobilicity probably would have tried this. You can try taking out the sim and putting it in the other way. It should work both ways.



> How do i reset phone to factory default


Again, just to reiterate, this will remove everything that is on the phone. EVERYTHING. ALL of your data.
1. Go to *Settings*
2. Select *General*
3. Select *Reset*
4. Choose *Erase All Content and Settings*

Make sure the phone is plugged in and charging before continuing. After it finishes, you will have to go through some setup screens. Most if it, you can skip if you don't want to set it up.

Also, what version of iOS are you running?


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

7.1.2 version 

Mobilicty SIM , the inner part comes out and its fits in the Iphone , how will resetting fix my problem


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Mobilicity is not a great carrier, they have been bought up by a bigger carrier, i am hoping i will have better luck with the new carrier


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

The Samsung is a Ace 2 not the greatest version


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Iphone 4 uses a micro sim and Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 uses a mini sim. They are different sizes. You can't swap the sims. 

Resetting the phone will remove everything and reinstall. Sometimes, after time, software issues occur. It's normal. Resetting should resolve this issue. 

If it doesn't, especially since you say Mobilicity is not a good carrier, I'm going to assume it's a fault on Mobilcity's side. I've already contacted them to hopefully receive more information, so we will see there.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

If that is the case , with the Micro and mini, no SIMM other than Iphone will work with my phone ?


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

All i have on the phone is music, no contacts or info so nothing to really lose


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

> If that is the case , with the Micro and mini, no SIMM other than Iphone will work with my phone ?


Sims are not tied to any phone (even iPhones). Iphones also don't "make" the sims. All that really matters is the size of the sim and the carrier, in general. So with 2 completely different phones (Android and iPhone), you could switch the sims as long as both phones used the same size sim card and the carrier for both phones were the same. It just happens in your case that the sims are of different sizes.



> All i have on the phone is music, no contacts or info so nothing to really lose


If this is true, then you have nothing to lose. Because there is no going back once you do this, as a precaution, I would still backup the phone in case in the future you realize you needed something.


----------



## Saraa (Sep 6, 2016)

Mobilicity runs on AWS and it wasn't until halfway through the production of the iPhone 5 that Apple started producing AWS compatible phones. Mobilicity is about to shut down their service and move their customers over to Chatr. This would be a good option for you because Chatr runs on Rogers' network and you won't have have any compatibility issues with your iPhone 4 if it's unlocked. Your other option would be maybe selling that phone and using your money to buy something a bit newer.. recommend checking out something like https://www.getorchard.com/us/iphone-5-for-sale/ or https://www.getorchard.com/us/iphone-4s-for-sale/


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

What if Chatr does not offer the right SIMM for my phone, Chatr is owned by Rogers the biggest carrier in Canada, bonus !!


----------

